# DDR2 Being Read as DDR3



## possesser (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm running CPU-Z and it is reading my DDR2 and DDR3, this is the memory I have. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145194

Whats the deal?


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

And what is it clocked at?


----------

